# Cant start win 98 ..stuck in dos mode..



## pletonic (Nov 12, 2004)

Im in deep **** guys, some how i delted some imp files or maybe some file was corrupted somehow while i was working in win 98. NEst thing u know after another restart , the os would only start in dos mode. I've tried evey single dos command the world-wide-web can provide like" exit/scanreg /fix, scanreg /restore" but so far everything has been fruitless.

I think there might be some prob with a file named himem.sys, cuz when i ran teh scanreg /fix command line there was an eroor that said ::-

Microsoft registry checker
**********************
Not enough memory
_____________________________
There is no extended memory driver loaded in your computer. Make sure you have a himem.sys file on the disk from which you are starting your computer.Then reastart using the "command prompt only" command. Depending on the location of the himem.sys file you may need to add a line such as 'device=a:\himem.sys' or 'device=c:\windows himem.sys' in the config.sys file on your boot drive.
*************************************

I dunno what the hell it means...i just reeeaallly want ma os fixed.here r some additional informations:-

1)i hve a duel boot pc with both win XP and Win 98(which is no more).
2)I hve the original win 98 installation/bootable cd...which may come in handy if u suggest me to do somethin from it.


PS:if all fails , is there anyway to "reapir install" win 98 without deleting/corrupting the other files on ma pc, like the files in the win XP section???

HLP NEEEEEEEEDED...

pletonic


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

It depends. Best bet is to back up your most important files, using dos, to floppy, and then doing a total wipe. If you need to burn files to cd (not enough room on a floppy), you might look into getting a friend to burn you a linux liveCD, such as knoppix and use it to grab your files. Corruption is hard to fix in 98. Some manufacture's 98 cds have a repair option, others don't. Take a look at yours.


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

One thing I would try first, tho'. . is to copy himem.sys from some other person's computer (who also has Windows 98) to a floppy disk (it's in their C:\WINDOWS folder), and then copy it from that floppy into your C:\WINDOWS folder (you can do this from the DOS command line). If it says there's already one there, I would delete that one and replace it with the one you copied from your friend's PC.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

This assumes that your Windows 98 installation is in the C: drive.

Obtain a Windows 98 Startup diskette. Copy and paste the following text into a Notepad Document: (Only the text in Bold)

*[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C

[Options]
Bootdelay=1
BootMulti=1
BootGUI=1
DoubleBuffer=1

;
;The following lines are required for compatibility with other programs.
;Do not remove them (MSDOS.SYS needs to be >1024 bytes).
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxb
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxc
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxd
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxe
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxf
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxg
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxh
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxi
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxj
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxk
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxl
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxm
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxn
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxo
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxp
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxq
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxr
;xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs
AutoScan=1
WinVer=4.10.2222
BootMenu=0*

Insert the Windows 98 Startup diskette into the floppy drive. Save this document as MSDOS in the A:\ drive (Floppy disk drive). The file will be saved in the startup diskette as MSDOS.txt.

Remove the startup diskette and insert the diskette into the problem computer and boot it with it. At the Menu select Command Prompt without CD Support. At the A:\ prompt type the following pressing Enter after each line:

C:
cd\
attrib -r MSDOS.sys
rename MSDOS.sys MSDOS.old
Copy a:\MSDOS.txt
Rename MSDOS.txt MSDOS.sys
Attrib +r MSDOS.sys

Remove the Startup diskette and restart the computer.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

For infomation, *Pletonic* has indicated that by inserting the MSDOS.sys file in the C: root directory was able to boot to Windown 98.

*Pletonic* will be posting back about a Startup menu being displayed at startup.


----------



## pletonic (Nov 12, 2004)

JSntgRvr said:


> For infomation, *Pletonic* has indicated that by inserting the MSDOS.sys file in the C: root directory was able to boot to Windown 98.
> 
> *Pletonic* will be posting back about a Startup menu being displayed at startup.


I couldnt fing the config.sys file..this is a copy/pasted extract from the config.syd file....hope it will help;

*****************************************
[menu]
menuitem=SETUP_CD, Start Windows 98 Setup from CD-ROM.
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menudefault=SETUP_CD,30
menucolor=7,0

[SETUP_CD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff
device=oakcdrom.sys /Demcd001 
device=btdosm.sys 
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /Demcd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /Demcd001

[CD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff
device=oakcdrom.sys /Demcd001 
device=btdosm.sys 
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /Demcd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /Demcd001

[NOCD]
device=himem.sys /testmemff

[COMMON]
files=60
buffers=20
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
lastdrive=z
**********************

thats all..

and bout the game thing. Ive updated every single driver there is. Have direct x 9.0c...what else do i need.?? To heck with MOHAA.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

This is a backup copy. It must be there. Possible with a Hidden or System attribute. Select Tools from Windows Explorer, then Folder Options. Select the View tab and under Hidden Files check the radio button "Show all Files".

As you can see, the Menu originates from here (Config.sys). I will need to see also the Autoexec.bat file as to advise you as what to do to modify these files, so the menu do not appear at Startup.

In regard to OpenGl, there is a forum in this site that address these games issues. I would suggest you post your question there since they will better approach the issue.


----------



## pletonic (Nov 12, 2004)

JSntgRvr said:


> This is a backup copy. It must be there. Possible with a Hidden or System attribute. Select Tools from Windows Explorer, then Folder Options. Select the View tab and under Hidden Files check the radio button "Show all Files".
> 
> As you can see, the Menu originates from here (Config.sys). I will need to see also the Autoexec.bat file as to advise you as what to do to modify these files, so the menu do not appear at Startup.
> 
> In regard to OpenGl, there is a forum in this site that address these games issues. I would suggest you post your question there since they will better approach the issue.


Wassup , here is the config.sys file i found on c:\windows\command folder. There was anotehr one in the 
folder "toolkit\"or something like that, but it didnt have more than three line of texts. Hope this may 
help ya.
********************
[menu]
menuitem=CD, Start computer with CD-ROM support.
menuitem=NOCD, Start computer without CD-ROM support.
menuitem=HELP, View the Help file.
menudefault=CD,30
menucolor=7,0

[CD]
device=himem.sys /testmemn
device=oakcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=btdosm.sys
device=flashpt.sys
device=btcdrom.sys /D:mscd001
device=aspi2dos.sys
device=aspi8dos.sys
device=aspi4dos.sys
device=aspi8u2.sys
device=aspicd.sys /D:mscd001
device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\himem.sys
[NOCD]
device=himem.sys /testmemn
device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\himem.sys

[HELP]
device=himem.sys /testmemn
device=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\himem.sys

[COMMON]
files=10
buffers=10
dos=high,umb
stacks=9,256
devicehigh=ramdrive.sys /E 2048
lastdrive=z

*******************************************


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

These files were copied from a startup diskette into your computer, thus the Menu.

In Windows 98, go to Start->Run, type Msconfig, click Ok. Select the General tab. Click on Selective Startup and remove the marks for the Autoexec.bat and the Config.sys. While in the Configuration utility, click on Advanced. Make sure the box labeled "Enable startup menu" is unchecked. Click Aply, then Ok. Restart the computer when prompted.

The Config.sys and the Autoexec.bat files are legacy files and are not needed to run Windows. I am sure the startup Menu wont appear again at startup.


----------

